# Lighting hours?



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

All tanks and lighting are different, the length of the period can vary from tank to tank. If your plants do fine with less hours then give it a whirl... you can always bump them back up if it does not help.

My lights run for 9 hrs.


----------



## tiny (Apr 20, 2004)

Sounds good, thanks


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

I started my tanks with 10 hrs. All fert were in check but I was still getting dust algae so I lowered it to 9 and the algae started to disappear. And now it is at 8 and I get very little dust algae on the glass anymore. Test it out and see what works for you


----------



## medicineman (Sep 28, 2005)

My 260gal tank #1 ran at a strange schedule. 3 hours in the morning and 5 hours at night. Why with the odd light period? Most of the house inhabitants are home at those hours, so we can get the most out of the tank without wasting energy and causing excessive algae growth. How my plants responds? well.. surprisingly well enough.


----------



## cbennett (Oct 20, 2005)

huh, I've always run mine about 16 hours a day. Maybe that's why I'm having trouble getting rid of my algae?  :icon_roll Okay, time to get a timer to turn them on during the morning and then in the evening after work. 

So sad, my cats will be disappointed that the Fish Channel will be off the air during the day. :icon_cry:


----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

I read in a book that a lighting break in the middle of the day helps discourage algae growth. My tanks are lit for 5 hours, a 2 hour break, then for 5 hours. I have noticed a reduction in GSA growth.


----------



## tiny (Apr 20, 2004)

I think i like the 8 hours a day, i also don't need the fast growth.


----------

